# Advantage vs. Revolution vs. Interceptor ?



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

My daughter just found out that as a "perk" to her job at a vet clinic, she is entitled to choose one of these options for our 2 dogs. 

We don't have experience with any of these products (we have been using Frontline and Heartguard up until now)

The girls in the office all seem split on what they are using and what they like. The Doctors seem neutral.

Would anyone be willing to give us their opinions? We'd like to hear the pros and cons to make the best choice for our pets. p.s. if breed matters, they are a 11 year old Jack Russel and a 5 year old Cattle Dog/Border Collie mix.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice perk! 

Here's the breakdown as I see it: 

Interceptor doesn't do anything for fleas but it's an excellent HW product and seems to do a good job controling whip worms in areas where dogs keep getting reinfected. The only thing about using Interceptor is to make SURE the dogs are free of heartworms. The other products can be used on HW positive dogs but Interceptor shouldn't.

Interceptor is also safe for use with some herding dogs who shouldn't be given Ivermectin (active ingredient in Heartguard) but since you've been giving Heartguard to your dogs without issue, that shouldn't matter one way or another here.

Revolution seems to work fine for heartworms and does a great job on fleas and ticks - also kills mange mites, if that's an issue. That's what I use because I'm constanting bringing in shelter dogs and I like to treat them for everything when they get here. Supposedly it's not as good at killing ticks as Frontine but I think it's much better on fleas. 

Advantage is just for fleas and does nothing about ticks but IMO also works better than Frontline on fleas. 

If it were me, I'd either use Revolution and that only, or use the Advantage and Interceptor combo if ticks aren't a big concern.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

We use interceptor due to a dog returned to us with whip worm a year ago and that prohibits whip worm from coming back due to it being in our yard from said dog, whip worm lives for some time in the yard so this was what we had to use to stop it from coming back. We here have be real lucky with fleas and ticks and haven't had to treat our dogs for fleas and ticks


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been very happy with Interceptor - the Hooligans take it 12 months a year. I like it mostly because it includes a whipworm control in addition to HW, hooks, and roundworms. Interceptor has an Interceptor Spectrum in Australia that also controls tapeworms but as far as I know, you can't find it in the US.

BUT recently I had a nasty flea infestation, Frontline Plus wasn't working. I ended up having to give the Hooligans Comfortis to get the fleas under control (I still have to have the yard sprayed). Now I'm wondering if I should continue with the Interceptor or change to a medication that also controls fleas. I'll continue to use Frontline Plus for ticks until it stops working on them.


----------



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you for all the helpful replies so far...I think we might be leaning towards the Revolution...seems to kill more birds,so to speak...

I know that it ended up being a moot point,because my dog did just fine- but I've wondered why our previous vet never warned us about the Heartguard/Ivermectin/herding breed thing?....

I think our biggest issues locally are fleas and heartworms. I have read online about some fleas being resistant to Frontline now- but haven't heard anybody local complain.


----------



## Ossa (Sep 19, 2007)

My vet told me that revolution was not as effective as thought and that some dogs using revolution in the Houston area were getting heartworm. He said if you read the small print it recommends actually doing 2 doses in summer. I thought it was the greatest but he says the folks at Texas A&M do not recommend it anymore.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I've used all of the above and like the Revolution the best.

Like you said it seems to kill more birds with one stone and I'm not buying a bunch of products seperately.

I have not had a problem with fleas, ticks, ear mites, or getting negative heartworm tests.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: qhluvr95...I know that it ended up being a moot point,because my dog did just fine- but I've wondered why our previous vet never warned us about the Heartguard/Ivermectin/herding breed thing?....


Supposedly at heartworm preventative doses, it is not supposed to be a problem, even in sensitive dogs, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. The problem is that those dogs are also sensitive to *all* of the HW products, including interceptor.

Not all herding dogs have this sensitivity, only those with the mdr1 genetic mutation: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/ . My mixed breed is a half-mutant.




> Quote:I think our biggest issues locally are fleas and heartworms. I have read online about some fleas being resistant to Frontline now- but haven't heard anybody local complain.


It seems to be local -- some areas Advantage seems to work better, others it's Frontline. You're lucky you don't have to deal with ticks!


----------



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am very happy that ticks haven't been a problem, but both my neighbor and I used Frontline, which is supposed to work pretty well. My relatives in Cinncinatti Ohio were always fighting ticks.

I really appreciate everybody's responses.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Frontline works better for ticks. 

Advantage Multi will work for demodex mange mights too, is ok'd in Europe for demodex mange mites but not in the US, but it is the same formula according to my vet, so I give it to Cujo and Jenna just in case. This also takes care of several types of worms. 

Revolution is great so far no problem with heartworm using this. And I NEVER see a flea. That is awesome. Even in years when fleas are really bad. Revolution works on ear mites and sarcoptic mange mites, but not demodex mange mites. 

NONE of them works on flies. For that I use a horse product, fly spray, the black bottle -- not ok for puppies though.


----------

